

Show HN: Women Entrepreneurs Networking Site - aal727

This past weekend at Startup Weekend MKE, a great team of people and I worked on a networking website that focuses on women entrepreneurs.  The website is meant to serve as a way for women entrepreneurs to connect, get advice from others, and see events posted in their area.  It is not exclusively for women, but the idea is to help decrease the gender gap in the startup community.  Please check out our website and sign up if you are interested.(www.goconnectgrow.co)<p>Abby
======
anujkk
It is really not surprising that most of the comments here are made by
accounts created in last 24 hours - jamorton74, sicaca, Nolagirl226, frappe,
aali1, ccmoberg, danmpark, asmith32, yaakov45. I have no proof but there are
enough reasons to believe they are profiles of same person promoting his/her
post and they have nothing constructive to say other than "I like this idea",
"Great site", etc. They could have just up-voted it.

As far as the website is concerned I fully support the initiative and I really
hope it takes of well. In November last year I was providing free technical
consultancy to a similar startup because I really wanted to support this idea.
I won't name it because I don't want to promote it in someone else's post.

You need to find a decent designer to redesign your website so that it renders
properly. Right now I can see problem with your grid and rendering. You are
using bootstrap but your navbar and content aren't in same column. You can
correct it by using container/container-fluid properly in both navbar and
content. What is that gray box at the bottom? Is it supposed to be a footer?

This is how it looks on chrome/ubuntu :

<http://i.imgur.com/lnUgA.png>

On registration page file upload isn't rendering properly on firefox/ubuntu.
Also, is this site only for US citizens?

<http://i.imgur.com/hXvoG.png>

~~~
randallma
Is that what the green highlighted usernames represent-- new users?

~~~
anujkk
Yes but sometimes HN doesn't highlight new users. For example, Nolagirl226 was
created 7 hours ago but it is not highlighted.

~~~
aal727
Thank you for your feedback. Like I said in the post, we created this website
in 54 hours, so obviously it is not perfect yet. In regards to the influx of
new users, they are likely friends of mine that I sent to the post so they
could check it out. These are people who probably have never come to the site
before. Either way I'm happy that more women are signing up.

------
asmith32
Very excited and much needed. I am in Wisconsin at the Early Stage Forum and
it is lonely being a woman! Way to go!

------
frappe
How exciting! I like the general layout and the idea is great! Can't wait to
see how things turn out!

------
danmpark
Great start, keep on innovating!

------
ccmoberg
Very exciting - and needed.

------
helloimben
Nice idea! Would love to see more things like this made.

------
Nolagirl226
Love the idea! I look forward to seeing how it grows.

------
yaakov45
Excellent concept and much needed!

------
mcordio
Great site keep up the great work!

------
aali1
This is such a great idea!

------
sicaca
Typical feminist nonsense. Not interested.

~~~
symbiotic
People throw out the word feminist without actually thinking about what it
means. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism> \- What does this have to do
with feminism? The site doesn't claim that women don't have equal rights when
it comes to start-ups.

